
Hands: What We Do With Them - howrude
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jun/13/hands-what-we-do-with-them-why-darian-leader-review
======
c54
Last year I developed tendonitis from bad laptop posture and stress. Any
attempt to put my hands towards 'keyboard' position was extremely painful in
both forearms.

It was kinda mindbending just how useless I felt without my hands to type at
my computer... I felt like I was missing a part of myself.

It still flares up occasionally, I'm much more careful with my hands now.

Hands, man.

~~~
walterbell
Try a keyboard that can be "tented" to the natural position of your hands,
[http://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-
keyboards/](http://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-keyboards/)

~~~
pimlottc
I was looking at their mobile ergonomic keyboard, have you tried it? There
aren't many options in that space. For all their conveniences, laptop
ergonomics are really terrible.

------
danso
If programming didn't take so much handiwork I think I would've taken knitting
as something to do while watching TV. My roommate used to take her knitting to
the coffee shop and pub, which inadvertently was a good conversation starter
for guys.

------
woodandsteel
The 2015 book <i>Prehension: The Hand and the Emergence of Humanity</i> (MIT
Press)by the noted philosopher Colin McGinn argues that the freeing of the
hand through bipedal locomotion lead to language and the great explosion in
intelligence that produced <i>homo sapien</i>

~~~
woodandsteel
Darn, I thought that would produce italics.

~~~
walterbell
You can use asterisks to start/stop italics

------
Razengan
I do wish we could see what octopuses can achieve given lifespans longer than
a few years, and maybe slightly less dangerous environments.

